# One down - Two to go



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I managed to get a better set of wheels on this black garage sale Mach 1... Also made a set of old school Lakewood traction bars for it... Still needing to find a grill for it though...*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That is sweet! I love garage scenes!


----------

